# Prowler 13 or Prowler Big game



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

look here guys, Im about to buy my first yak and I have a few questions. Which yak would be better for me, Im 6-3 230 lbs i like the big game but reviews are pushing me towards the prowler 13 because of easier manuvering??? I need a Vets opinion!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually own both. I will qualify my response though by saying while I've been on the Big Game probably 8-10 x's this year, I've only used the Prowler 13 once. I bought it as a second yak so friends and wife could join me.

First off, I am 6'5" and about 285lbs. The Big Game is perfect for me. I could literally stand up and fish from this thing - it is THAT stable. It can be rigged for any environment.

It is a touch heavy and especially at the end of a long day on the water, it can be a beast to paddle (if you pick up a bit of water in the haul or landed a bunch of fish). Fully rigged, I would say it's close to 85-100lbs. She's a brute. She handled the swells of OBX easily when dropping off shark bait.

As for the 13 - it's narrower and therefore seems to handle better. It's plenty stable but not like the BG. It can also be rigged to handle any water. I was pushing it's weight capacity and would have hard time taking it out with a bunch of gear. For lighter travellers, it does fine.

There is definately a difference in handling. Obviously the lighter/narrower 13 turns a bit easier and cuts through the water a bit quicker. However, I wouldn't say the small bit of lacking performance of the BG should deter you from it. It's size and ability to handle really ANYTHING you put her in makes up for her somewhat brutish manners. I can crawl all over that thing without a worry of tipping her. To me, that is worth a lot.

Bottom line, I believe you will enjoy either. My personal suggestion is to test both of them out to see which one fits you better.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Just a thought: you should also be considering the Wilderness Systems Ride 135.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have had a P13 for a couple of years now and I am the same size as you. Mine has a rudder added so manuverability isnt a concern but I can deffinately go pretty fast in it. It seems very stable to me and I have even had my 5 year old son in my lap along for rides. I usually have it loaded down with gear so that does make for a wet ride without scupper plugs in but I see that as a benefit in the hot weather. I have used it for hauling baits out in the surf on a couple of trips and it does pretty good at this. Its length and shap allow it to cut through waves on the way out and it is pretty good for riding the waves back in but on a steep wave in shallow water it can get it nose stuck and toss you out. There is not a lot of space for internal storage but I usually dont use it for that anyway. So I havent used a big game yet but I am sure it is probably made with the same quality as mine so it should be a fine boat too. I guess it probably just depends on what you want to use it for. Anyway I hope that helps.


John


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, ill keep it in mind meanwhile, keep the info comming


----------



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a Big Game and, while it could use a rudder (which also gives you the cockpit hatch), it is a seriously stable boat. I'm 5' 8"/230 lbs and have not turtled in this boat. I have in narrower boats. I can stand and fish in this one, but if I had it all to do over again, I would have seriously considered the Wilderness Systems Ride 135 as well. Nice boat and nearly as wide at 32". That boat seems to track just a little better and is a tad lighter.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Checked out the wilderness but noone in my area sales them that i know of, really interested in seeing one in person. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Was intending on getting a Heritage Redfish or Big Game.Paddled both in the past.Rented the BG twice in Fl. but the lat time there got into heavy wind on the way back and was thinking "Man this thing is hard to paddle. . 
Redfish not as stable as the Big Game but paddled good compared to the BG.
Went to ARC. about a month ago to buy one of the 2 mentiond above but when I got there they had a pool demo.
Fellow from Wkfa.org (Fishyaker) got me in a Prowler Trident 15 rated at 500-550 lbs. and i think it's 29" wide. I couldn't tell to much how it paddled in the pool because after 1 or 2 strokes of the paddle I was at the other end of the pool but I could tell it was stable.I'm 5'6" and 220# 
Since I bought it and paddled it several times I can say it is a pleasure to paddle for a very stable yak. Pretty fast too. Even in a 15 to 20 Mph wind unlike the B.G.
The lenght of 15' is really a plus on the water but it's a little long and cumbersome on the land for me to handle but I can overlook that as I feel the anticapation of getting her in to the water 
Check one out and Paddle it .
There is Kayak Demo day up at Farmville this week end. Largest on the east coast .
It's at Wilcox Lake behind Longwood University. 
Look up "Fishyaker" John real friendly guy. He'll put you in one and let you paddle the B. G. or the Trident or an O.K. kayak.
Tell em I sent ya. 
ARC web site is www.paddleva.com 
Info for the demo is on there.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh gee "Trout MAn" just saw you're down in Ga.
Sorry!
Ask the dealer that has the P13 and BG to let you demo a Trident also.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

take a look at the phoenix 160 much lighter and faster yak.the white on white is a beauty.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Saw one of those Phoenex'es last year .
I agree it does look good and sleek and fast.
Wonder how stable it is for a bigger guy though.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I tipped in the 13 on open water (trying to dig wayyy back in the front storage), and could only tip the Big Game when returning in the breakers.....the Big Game is a lot more stable, but you'd be fine in the 13 as long as you aren't too antsy or in shoppy water.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Lots of helpful info, only problem is that there are not alot of dealers here and none of them let you"TEST DRIVE" ive been window shopping online and watching Bass pro, If anyone knows of a place here at Tybee island that will let you test drive, Hell let me know, thanks for ALL the info guys, lots of help


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You can find a dealer in SC. go to
www.oceankayak.com and click on "Dealer Locator" top of page last on list under accessories.
One of them is Seacoast Sorts And Outfitters
They rent kayaks.Some dealers if you buy they cancel the rental fee.
Hope this helps.

Oh and there is a Heritage Kayak dealer that sells the Redfish at Pawley Island
www.surf-the-earth.com


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------

